# Chicken Bites



## sqwib (Aug 11, 2011)

*"Pineapple chicken bites", "Roaches", and "Spongebobs", shown below*

*I had posted this 9/24/10 with a general smoke but no recipe so I am re posting with the recipe now.*






Recommended Sauce for these appetizers, Smoked Blackberry Barbecue Sauce.
 

*Pineapple Chicken Bites.*

Ingredients:
 

1 Chicken breast
8 slices of bacon
8 Chunks of pineapple
Sea Salt
Preparation:
 

Slice chicken into 1/8" thick strips.
Place pineapple chunk at bottom.
Sprinkle some sea salt on top of chicken and pineapple
Roll up chicken.
Wrap in Bacon and toothpick in place.
* Tip- Blot chicken and pineapple before rolling.

 




















*Sponge Bobs*







The "Sponge Bobs" are the bottom 4, its hard to tell because the anchovy cooks into the meat, however you can taste just enough of the anchovy, a true anchovy lover such as myself will pick up on the flavor.
My family hates anchovies and they had no clue!


Ingredients:

1 Chicken breast
8 slices of bacon
8 Chunks of pineapple
8 anchovy fillets
Sea Salt
Preparation:
 

Slice chicken into 1/8" thick strips.
Place pineapple chunk at bottom
Sprinkle some sea salt on top of chicken and pineapple
place anchovy fillet above pineapple
Roll up chicken.
Wrap in Bacon and toothpick in place.
* Tip- Blot chicken and pineapple before rolling.












 

























*Roaches*
Dates wrapped in chicken and bacon.
Roaches are to the left









Ingredients:
 

1 Chicken breast
8 dates
8 slices of bacon
Preparation
 

Slice chicken into 1/8" thick strips.
Place date at bottom and roll up chicken.
Wrap in Bacon and toothpick in place.
* Tip- Blot chicken before rolling.

  













  
	

		
			
		

		
	







Recommended Sauce for these appetizers, Smoked Blackberry Barbecue Sauce.







*Chickepeno Bite*
[h3] [/h3]






Ingredients:


1 chicken breast
8 slices of thick bacon
provolone cheese 
4 jalapeno peppers, move seed and half (canoe shape)
Preparation:

Halve peppers length wise and remove seeds.
Half the Jalapeños again side ways
Slice chicken into bite size rectangular pieces, layout a ½ piece of thick bacon.
Lay quartered jalapeño on bacon towards the top and horizontally, place provolone on   jalapeño lay chicken on top, roll with bacon and secure with toothpick, smoke
Optional: When bacon is cooked brush top with barbecue sauce and smoke another half hour or so
Variation, use cheddar in place of provolone.
*TIP: To lessen the heat from the pepper, make sure to remove the vein.


----------



## jirodriguez (Aug 11, 2011)

I remember seeing those! Thanks for the recipies! 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





I have had dates wrapped in proccuito before and they were fantastic, I will definately have to give the Roaches a try.


----------



## oldschoolbbq (Aug 11, 2011)

Squib,I like the idea of the anchovies,and the Dates too
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





. I will be saving these to try next time Trish decides to let me smoke something
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





.

I'm the only one that likes the little fishys,so mabe I'll have a snack all to myself
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





.

    Now, as for the Chicken,it looks as if you pounded the breast to an even thickness(like in a scallopini) then rolled them,right
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





  And the Pineapple, was it fresh or canned
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





  I will do these on my next smoke,Kudos for some interesting appitizers
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





  I belive I will be getting my little NBRedRiver back soon and it will be my short smoke - appetizer unit.

   I love the Date thingy(Roaches)and plan to making them for myself,along with the SpongeBobs-yummo
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





.

   Have a good weekend and ...


----------



## masterofmymeat (Aug 11, 2011)

I'm lost for words. I'm richer for the recipes. Squib, thanks so much. You help me totally impress all

the folks who eat my food. I want you to know I give credit to the recipe owner at all times. I'm going

to make roaches for my wife next time and blow her taste buds out of the universe, she loves dates.

you rock amigo...


----------



## sqwib (Aug 11, 2011)

oldschoolbbq said:


> Squib,I like the idea of the anchovies,and the Dates too
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Chicken was sliced and the pineapple was canned, not sure if fresh would be better but I always have some canned around.


MasterOfMyMeat said:


> I'm lost for words. I'm richer for the recipes. Squib, thanks so much. You help me totally impress all
> 
> the folks who eat my food. I want you to know I give credit to the recipe owner at all times. I'm going
> 
> ...


I am going to do a batch with candied pecans hopefully soon.

1 egg white
1/2 cup packed brown sugar
1 dash vanilla extract
4 cups pecans
[h3]Directions[/h3]
Preheat oven to 275 degrees F (135 degrees C). Line a cookie sheet with wax paper. Spray the wax paper with cooking spray.
Beat egg white until stiff. Add brown sugar and vanilla. Stir until smooth. Mix in pecans and stir until coated. Pour the nuts onto the prepared cookie sheet.
Bake until browned, approximately 10 to 15 minutes.

Try a sweet glaze on the roaches.or use my smoked blackberry dipping sauce, its awesome.


----------



## sqwib (Aug 11, 2011)

JIRodriguez said:


> I remember seeing those! Thanks for the recipies!
> 
> 
> 
> ...




That sounds interesting, may give that a whirl.


----------



## raptor700 (Aug 11, 2011)

Looks good squib, I like anything that has to do with chicken.
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Thanks for a great post


----------



## SmokinAl (Aug 11, 2011)

Man you got it going on today!


----------



## Bearcarver (Aug 11, 2011)

WOW!!!

What a great assortment of treats!!!!

Thanks for showing & the recipe!!!

Bear


----------



## meateater (Aug 11, 2011)

Awesome Sqwib! another for the list.


----------



## jrod62 (Sep 29, 2011)

Another one to put on list.
Thanks for the post


----------



## ecto1 (Sep 30, 2011)

Great this will be a must try in my house.


----------



## chef jimmyj (Sep 30, 2011)

Those look Great! I have had my students do a variation on the Roaches in Hors d'oeuvre classes...The Dates were stuffed with a cube of Dry Cured Chorizo and Pepper Jack, before being wrapped in Bacon and Baked...Smoking the little buggers with the addition of Chicken would have made them Totally Awesome!...JJ

If I made a list of every Great Recipe I have seen from the SMF Crew... and Started making them One a Day...I think my GRANDKIDS would be still trying to finish the List!!!!!


----------



## bluebombersfan (Sep 30, 2011)

Awesome!


----------



## billyj571 (Oct 3, 2011)

looks fantastic!


----------

